# There is a golden in a TX kill shelter almost out of time



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:


I just emailed Russ and L. Forsythe at the shelter to ask if Lacey is still there and someone mentioned there is a male Golden There too, and also asked what city in TX they are closest to.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As mentioned in the other thread, they are in Irving, which is a Dallas suburb. Both are mixes and probably more lab.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> As mentioned in the other thread, they are in Irving, which is a Dallas suburb. Both are mixes and probably more lab.


Sorry, I must have missed the other thread. Hopefully they'll get out. The one I posted about has a lot of golden in her from the picture I got.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's not the same dog that I got in my email. Karen, if I email you, can you post her picture?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Russ*

Here is email from Russ about where the shelter is

Irving is between Dallas and Ft. Worth....It's closer to Dallas than Ft. Worth. It's just to the east of DFW airport.
*russell
[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Email me her picture please and I will post.
[email protected]

Can you email the rescues for her and the other two then?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the Irving shelter listing of their dogs. Both Lacey and Scooby look much more labby to me and are mixes. http://www.ci.irving.tx.us/animal-services/Animals%20In%20Our%20Shelter.asp


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penney and Maggie's mom*

Penney and Maggies mom

Fostermom said there is a golden there.
See her other thread about Irving, TX.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if in all the forwarding of the emails that they have the wrong shelter? It happens around here occasionally.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*rEPLY*

REPLY

I WILL email Russ and see if Golden you just sent me is at their shelter.

Can someone please email lab rescues for Lacey and Scooby.

http://www.netpets.com/dogs/dogresc/breeds/doglab_ret.html

I just can't-supposed to be working on something. Thank you!!!


----------

